# Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách tinh tế phong cách Scandinavia



## noithatmaxxDecor (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Thiết kế thi công nội thất* phòng khách phong cách scandinavian hay còn gọi là phong cách Bắc Âu nổi tiếng là phong cách của sự tinh tế và phóng khoáng. Lối thiết kế này phù hợp với những người yêu thích sự phóng khoáng kết hợp với nét đẹp tinh tế, sự đơn giản trong từng chi tiết nội thất. Trong phong cách Scandinavian, muốn cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp của nó phải có con mắt thật tinh tế, phải biết cảm thụ sự kết hợp đầy tính nghệ thuật của từng đường nét, từng chi tiết trong tổng thể của một bố cục. Bài viết sau đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn về phong cách Scandinavian, hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá xem thiết kế nội thất phong cách Scandinavian có những điểm thu hút gì nhé !
Phong cách Scandinavia hay còn gọi là phong cách Bắc Âu là một trong những phong cách thiết kế nội thất được nhiều khách hàng của Nội thất PFV lựa chọn cho không gian căn hộ của mình. Phong cách Scandinavia nổi bật bởi vẻ đẹp đơn giản, thu hút và phóng khoáng như thiên nhiên Bắc Âu tươi đẹp. Khi áp dụng phong cách này cho thiết kế nội thất phòng khách, phòng khách mang vẻ đẹp thanh lịch, nhẹ nhàng và không kém phần sang trọng.
Màu sơn trong phòng khách scandinavian​Trong *thiết kế nội thất chung cư* theo phong cách Scandinavian, màu sắc thường có ảnh hưởng những đặc trưng về khí hậu và vị trí địa lý .





Tuy nhiên, để phù hợp với phong cách của cuộc sống hiện đại, phòng khách phong cách scandinavia cũng phải có sự kết hợp phối trộn màu sắc để giảm bớt đi cảm giác đơn điệu, lạnh giá của vùng Bắc Âu có khí hậu đông dài hè ngắn này.*Nội thất gỗ óc chó* Phòng khách scandinavia sử dụng những mảng nâu gỗ, xám, kem và trắng đơn giản. Các màu sắc tạo nên không gian phòng khách thu hút mắt nhìn. Nội thất phong cách scandinavia nổi bật bởi sự đơn giản, tinh tế với bàn trà nhỏ, sofa thiết kế đơn giản.
Chất liệu gần gũi thiên nhiên trong phòng khách phong cách scandinavian​Gỗ là chất liệu vô cùng phổ biến được dùng trong các căn hộ phong cách scandinavian.




*Sofa gỗ tự nhiên* và sàn nhà cũng được ốp gỗ màu sắc đồng điệu với các chi tiết nội thất. Gỗ là nguyên liệu có khả năng cách nhiệt, đặc biệt là đối với những vùng có khí hậu lạnh ở Bắc Âu việc sử dụng chất liệu gỗ trong thiết kế căn hộ của người dân nơi đây có khả năng làm dịu bầu không khí của phòng khách tăng cảm giác ấm áp và tạo sự thoải mái cho gia chủ. Thiết kế phòng khách phong cách scandinavia này mang lại cảm giác bình yên tuyệt vời cho bất kì ai. Phong cách scandinavia hướng đến vẻ đẹp tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng nhưng cũng rất thu hút. Bằng cách thêm những điểm nhấn màu sắc nhẹ nhàng mang đến không gian phòng khách như bừng sáng.




*Thiết kế nội thất gỗ óc chó *Ngôi nhà này có một không gian phòng khách khá nhỏ nhưng nhờ sự kết hợp màu sắc tuyệt vời làm nó trở nên rộng rãi hơn. Những bức tranh treo tường là đặc điểm dễ nhận thấy của phong cách scandinavia Bắc Âu
Tận dụng tối đa ánh sáng tự nhiên cho phòng khách scandinavian​Đặc điểm của các phòng khách phong cách Bắc Âu sẽ tận dụng tối đa nguồn sáng tự nhiên thay cho ánh sáng nhân tạo. Phòng khách thường được bố trí gần với ban công giúp vừa đón được ánh sáng tự nhiên vừa làm ấm cho cả căn phòng, có thể giúp gia chủ tiết kiệm nguồn năng lượng nhân tạo.




Sử dụng cây xanh đặc trưng của vùng Bắc Âu​*Thiết kế nhà đẹp* trong không gian phòng khách scandinavian, các loại cây trồng trong nhà cung thường được đưa vào trong thiết kế, nếu theo quan niệm của người phương đông thì việc trồng cây xanh trong phòng khách với nhiều ý nghĩa về phong thủy thì người dân vùng Bắc Âu lại xem việc đem hơi thở của thiên nhiên vào tổ ấm của họ có tác dụng thanh lọc không khí đem lại một không gian tràn đầy sức sống giữa một nơi thời tiết lạnh giá quanh năm, ngoài ra một số loài cây còn có khả năng xua đuổi côn trùng.
Phòng khách phong cách scandinavia này có thiết kế đơn giản nhưng vô cùng thu hút. Ánh sáng tự nhiên mang lại sức sống cho căn phòng. Nếu bạn yêu thích gam màu trung tính hãy thử áp dụng thiết kế phòng khách scandinavia này nhé. Một vài điểm nhấn gam màu pastel sẽ làm không gian thêm thú vị.


----------

